# Pacman food?



## Paragon (Jun 16, 2008)

I have newly aquired a Pacman frog and was wondering if certain items were ok for them to eat? - besides the obvious crickets and the occational pinkie treat, and meal worms.
The meal worms in my skinks tank often turn into bettles - are they good to feed to the frog and could they be a staple or just a treat?
Earthworms/Nightcrawlers - can I get some bait items from a fishing shop or are they a no no? 

Any advise would be welcome 

Cheers


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Locusts!


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeah nightcrawlers are great, min eused to love them (he told me so). Roaches are great too.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

i feed the beetles that come out of meal worms to my frogs and geckos. they are fine. locusts are a better food than crickets.


----------



## Merve (Sep 6, 2008)

My pacmans love locusts, but not ones that get too big (the big pink wingy ones are too crispy) they also love earthworms i dig up in my garden. I use these as i know i have never used pesticides or any chemicals on my garden (its a wild patch full of wild flowers (weeds) and massive bird and insect havens) i just go around lifting up slabs and pots. I wash the worms off in dechlorinated water and the frogs wolf them down. 

I also feed a small mouse fairly regularly, although hynotoad the mentalist ate 2 the other day as i had a spare. 

He has now done a most strange plop that seems to have bits of mouse gut in it, do frogs not digest everything like a snake does?


----------



## Paragon (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replies..

My gardens not really the type that allows digging for earthworms, are the wormy bait things from fishing shops ok or are they coated with stuff?


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Bait worms and their suitability for feeding depends on the species of worm and what they've been raised on. For instance Dendrobeana worms raised on veg & meat scraps and the like can be quite unpleasent for amphibians and are often regurgitated but the same worms raised on a different diet can be quite acceptable.
Suitable foods really depend on the size of the frog, for example a juvenile would be fine on crickets, small earthworms, waxworms, etc. but an adult female will likely not show interest in crickets or mealworms but an adult locust or nice juicy lob worm would be accepted.
On the note of the Beetles if they are from regular mealworms then yes they are fine for feeding if the frogs will bother with them but the beetles from Morio's can be quite bitter and don't taste too nice.
Have you considered bits of fish, prawn, etc. as an occasional bit of variety?


----------

